# Best Color for Worm Harness Blades?



## randallbob

After a small walleye took the hook off my store bought worm harness I have decided to make some of my own worm harnesses. There are some good "How to" videos on line so I figured I'd give it a shot making my own. My question is what color blades would you suggest I use. These would be for trying to catch walleye on Lake Erie (fishing mainly between Mentor Lagoons and Geneva).

I am thinking of making some with Colorado blades and others with willow blades. My thoughts on blade colors are:

pink and gold
green and gold
fire tiger
silver
gold
red
Are there any other colors you would suggest? Also, what bead color would compliment those blade colors? Thanks in advance.

-Randy


----------



## Seaturd

My three goto blades are no. 5 colorado
purple & silver front/silver back
antifreeze green/antifreeze green
green & orange/copper back
in willow blades i use purple and antifreeze as my main colors

bead patterns vary but purple, green, pink, red, white, black, orange and clear are all in my harness supply box.

you'll get a lot of different answers in this thread.............


----------



## sherman51

anything purple is my 1st choice. then nuclear green has been a hot color. I like dr death from galeforcetackle.com. its been a game changer for sure.
sherman


----------



## pdtroup08

Dr death has always been good and I've had great luck with construction barrel from galeforce as well catches big fish.


----------



## randallbob

Thanks for the input. I am going to tie up a few this weekend. Hope they work.


----------



## redthirty

A few of my favorite combinations. Good luck with yours.


----------



## chrisrf815

Purple front green back with purple beads and green compliment beads, and pink panties front green back is my go to, in most situations, I have Colorado and willow versions of both and the both produce


----------



## chrisrf815




----------



## chrisrf815

chrisrf815 said:


> View attachment 240403
> View attachment 240405


Here's a pic of my 2 favorites, the one pic shows the back of blade color


----------



## Popspastime

Here's a little tip..
When you build your harnesses use the fiber quick change clevises. This allows you to try any color or size blade without having to tie another. Just build your harness with the popular color beads and configuration, red, chartreuse, gold, or chrome, then at the lake you can change blades on the fly. Saves the cost of buying parts and building harnesses you'll never use.


----------



## Bassturbaiter

I love the Berkley Flicker Rig. I have tremendous luck with the Colorado version in Firetiger


----------

